# Any thoughts on conformation



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks long backed, downhill and sickle hocked. The sickle hocked thing may just be a bad pose. I would look at this horse. If not sickle hocked and not as downhill as the photo appears, this might be a very good horse.

Has Good bone.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Elana, yes I thought he looked a bit butt high but am hoping that and the hocks are due to the uneven ground. Am going to see him in an hour so can have a look and get some better photos.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly he looks super awkward and I thought of it as a color breeding. When you look closer he's actually pretty nice lol. Looks like a trim might help and some muscling. I bet he looks a lot nicer in person.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Went and rode him and he was quite nice, definitely needs some muscling on that neck and holy withers! He's got some big withers on him but that may be due to having no top line at all. From my very in-experienced eye I couldn't see the sickle hocks in person but didnt manage to get any pics. Very in need of a good trim too. Am going back in the morning and taking my neighbour who has much more experience than me so she can have a ride so can get some photos then. If she likes him and thinks he would suit me then I will arrange a vet check. He is very forward, don't need to use any legs at all which will take some adjustment on my side as my current horse is a plodder!
Will try and get him squared up and get some decent pics on flat ground.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds lovely. I'm sure he will be a stunner with some conditioning. He's young still.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't like something about his front pasterns, but I'm thinking that is just the way he is standing. I agree, he will be sure cute with a little muscle, and loving the color!


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Got some more pics and videos this morning on my second ride, just need to get them off my friends phone. 
He was great again today, the only concern I have is his age and whether that's too young for me. I know my trimmer would have a fit seeing his feet for the first time as they are really neglected. Hopefully these pics on level ground will give a clearer picture of him although they are all of him being ridden, I forgot to get some of him without a saddle on.


----------



## Chiquita (Oct 31, 2013)

other than the obvious hock problems everyone pointed out his neck is extremely incorrect. tons of muscle on the bottom and none on the top and the placement of his neck is oober awkward in comparison to his body and his head is joined at an odd angle.

and 6 isn't too young. its a nice age if he was started ay 3 or 4. if you can ride properly and effectively a solid 6yr old would be great.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Chiquita. His neck was the main thing that stood out to me when I first looked at his ad. Do you think that improving the muscle on the top would make a big difference?

The lady that currently owns him has only had him for 3 weeks, she runs holiday camps for kids so he was to be used for that purpose but she found him way too forward for children so has no use for him. The previous owner used him for western riding and I think she competed him in shows. I would usually be wary of a horse being on-sold so quickly but actually found it good to know that he is still in a fairly new environment and very calm. I sat on him while a huge manure sprayer truck went through the paddock and he wasn't phased at all.

Would these conformation faults be a deal breaker for someone that just wanted him for pleasure riding? My neighbour said that if I got him she would love to borrow him as a games pony since he is so zippy.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I think he should be fine for hacking around and trail use. You may wish to get a pre-purchase exam done by a vet to make sure he is healthy and sound before you buy him.

His neck can be improved a great deal, but it will require correct riding to rebuild the muscles. There is a good chance that he is heavy on the forehand and with his hind leg conformation it may be difficult for him to use himself properly. However, yes, the neck can be improved. I don't personally think it ties in that poorly, just incorrectly muscled.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

So got a few more photos of him and a video but not sure if there was any point of putting that on as its from quite far away. Fire away on these, hopefully they are better than the other one as the ground was pretty level.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Much better!! Still slightly downhill and slightly sickle hocked, looks light of bone in back. Long but pretty proportional. Noodle neck but that will improve. He seems much nicer than in the first picture and will look better still with some conditioning. He is much cuter too 

He should be fine for pleasure riding, get a vet check obviously.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hah, noodle neck - what a perfect description! I have a feeling if I get him that may well become a nickname.
I might try add the video just so you can see him moving, please excuse the sack of potatoes on his back :wink:


----------

